# Nopes.......



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Okay so I am stealing this from the chive but you get the picture.....


----------



## csb (Jun 3, 2014)

nope nope nope nope


----------



## akwooly (Jun 3, 2014)

oh hell no


----------



## Exception Collection (Jun 3, 2014)

That looks adorable.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 3, 2014)

He's just a little guy.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 4, 2014)

In a car's headlight...







Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 4, 2014)

i friend in highschool had a rose tarantula as a pet. sort of cute despite being a creepy big spider


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Master slacker (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Master slacker (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Master slacker (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 4, 2014)

This sucker is living in a hole about 3 feet outside my girlfriend's house. It's at least 6 feet long and has a couple siblings/children as well.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 4, 2014)

^ the snake will help keep the rodent population in control.


----------



## ventilator (Jun 4, 2014)

and after the snakes take over we'll bring in a fabulous type of gorilla that thrives on snake meat


----------



## csb (Jun 4, 2014)

Master slacker said:


>




OH HELL NO!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2014)

Some snakes have a purpose in life butt all spiders should die


----------



## jglavin PE (Jun 4, 2014)

But spiders eat mosquitos...


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 4, 2014)

Then we must have union spiders...


----------



## goodal (Jun 9, 2014)

Living in West KY, I don't see that many rattlers. Mostly garder's and chicken snakes, but a friend of mines child was bitten on the foot by one last week. Scary stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 21, 2014)

http://mashable.com/2014/10/20/puppy-spider-goliath-birdeater/


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 21, 2014)

Damn, I hate dealing with the daddy long legs living in the basement and garage. I would hate to encounter one of these things.

I do like using the vacuum to suck them all up though. It's like being a ghostbuster


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 21, 2014)

I think a shotgun would be needed to deal with one of those.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2014)

http://www.9news.com/story/news/weird/2014/10/19/giant-spider-birdeater-germany/17576603/


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 21, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> http://www.9news.com/story/news/weird/2014/10/19/giant-spider-birdeater-germany/17576603/


that's when it's ok to scream like a little girl.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 21, 2014)

why would you set the female mouse spider on fire but shoot the male? And I really don't recommend or advise of smashing the female wolf spider because if she's got her babies on her back, omg that is some serious freaking out your gonna be doing...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> why would you set the female mouse spider on fire but shoot the male? And I really don't recommend or advise of smashing the female wolf spider because* if she's got her babies on her back, omg that is some serious freaking out your gonna be doing...*




That's when you set fire to the whole house, and possibly your legs if need be.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> why would you set the female mouse spider on fire but shoot the male? And I really don't recommend or advise of smashing the female wolf spider because if she's got her babies on her back, omg that is some serious freaking out your gonna be doing...


But if you set them on fire the babies can scatter everywhere and end up torching more than just the intended spiders. I remember a story a while back about a guy whose house burned down because he set fire to a mouse and it ran off.


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 22, 2014)

It's hard to tell which of these are real or faked anymore, but I don't care ...

NOPE! NOPE! NOPE! NOPE!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 22, 2014)

When you see it, you'll $hit bricks?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 22, 2014)

The last two look like dolphins, which makes sense. Not sure about the first one.

Either way, I don't like big animals in the water near me, Flipper or not.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 23, 2014)

Hard to tell without seeing the tail.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 23, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Hard to tell without seeing the tail.


Or the teeth.


----------



## csb (Oct 23, 2014)

Dleg said:


> The last two look like dolphins, which makes sense. Not sure about the first one.
> 
> Either way, I don't like big animals in the water near me, Flipper or not.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 25, 2014)

Carnivorous caterpillars anyone?
















http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/carnivorous-caterpillars-action


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 4, 2014)

http://geekologie.com/2014/11/nuke-the-city-do-it-now-4-acre-spiderweb.php


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 4, 2014)

^burn it to the ground!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 4, 2014)

Over 35 THOUSAND spiders per cubic meter. Even I can agree to burn that place down.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 4, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Over 35 THOUSAND spiders per cubic meter. Even I can agree to burn that place down.


For us Americans that's 990.94 spiders per cubic foot. Burn it!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 4, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Over 35 THOUSAND spiders per cubic meter. Even I can agree to burn that place down.
> ...


my thought exactly

:shakes fists at the metric system:


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 4, 2014)

With that many spiders in one area, what the heck were they eating?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 4, 2014)

I guess inside a waste water treatment facility there are lots of fly's? these things may have been doing some good for a change..


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 4, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> With that many spiders in one area, what the heck were they eating?






Road Guy said:


> I guess inside a waste water treatment facility there are lots of fly's? these things may have been doing some good for a change..


RG, you are correct. Some of these building are loaded with mosquitos which feed the spiders.


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 7, 2014)

Heard a story on a radio show yesterday from the son of a local exterminator who was apparently well known before passing along the business to the son.

The dad's story goes that many years ago, he was trying to track down the source of a chronic rat problem in a downtown area.

He got under the right building and found the source of the problem. "A City of Rats" was the description. Standard trapping was not able to impact the population density.

Nope.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 7, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Over 35 THOUSAND spiders per cubic meter. Even I can agree to burn that place down.
> ...


and then burn it again.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Dleg (Jun 10, 2015)

That is f'ing awful.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't know what I was thinking opening this thread while I was eating my breakfast.

uke:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 10, 2015)

She started out looking hot. But, nope, too damn crazy for me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 10, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> I don't know what I was thinking opening this thread while I was eating my breakfast.
> 
> uke:


x2


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d54PyNN1EdU


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2015)

Fire for effect, over


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 12, 2015)

I would have a very microwaved banana.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 13, 2015)

Well, you all like crabs?

Ever notice the similarities between a crab and a spider?

Enough said.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 13, 2015)

I never had to worry about a crab spinning a web over my bed. Besides, crabs taste good!


----------



## Dleg (Jun 16, 2015)

I actually could not watch that. Turned it off before it came out.

Too much spider for me!


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d54PyNN1EdU


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2017)

My BIL in FLA posted this pic today!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 5, 2017)

hells no!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2018)

gesus krist

https://www.outtherecolorado.com/thousands-tarantulas-march-colorado-valley/


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 19, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> gesus krist
> 
> https://www.outtherecolorado.com/thousands-tarantulas-march-colorado-valley/


Nothing a little napalm couldn't fix.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 23, 2018)

Greece has yet more issues: 
http:// https://myfox8.com/2018/09/20/this-town-is-draped-in-thousands-of-spider-webs-each-crawling-with-hordes-of-spiders/


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 24, 2018)

[No message]


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2016/02/11/titanic-ii-replica-of-doomed-ship-to-set-sail-in-2018.html

apologize for posting a cnbc link but basically someone is making a replica of the Titanic and is going to recreate her journey?  No thanks....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2018)

^ so are they only selling 1-way tickets then? Too soon? :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2018)

What could go wrong?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 31, 2018)

Well at least they're incorporating modern safety standards.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2018)

Supe said:


> What could go wrong?


You're the welding expert, YOU TELL US!!! Or are they going to rivet everything? :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2018)

Well, they riveted everything the first time, so...


----------



## csb (Nov 1, 2018)

https://fashionjournal.com.au/fashion/prosthetic-skin-heels-ruin-day/?fbclid=IwAR0CrG20FIZilxHjhnzEMzlTOAP6wmeDEwrghc2qBOMHYM9NrjdiW0ReBuk


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 1, 2018)

csb said:


> https://fashionjournal.com.au/fashion/prosthetic-skin-heels-ruin-day/?fbclid=IwAR0CrG20FIZilxHjhnzEMzlTOAP6wmeDEwrghc2qBOMHYM9NrjdiW0ReBuk


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 1, 2018)

csb said:


> https://fashionjournal.com.au/fashion/prosthetic-skin-heels-ruin-day/?fbclid=IwAR0CrG20FIZilxHjhnzEMzlTOAP6wmeDEwrghc2qBOMHYM9NrjdiW0ReBuk


No way I'm clicking the link to their "other products".  :lmao:


----------



## csb (Nov 1, 2018)

I like that they are working towards a mass-market friendly pricing scheme. I can't wait to wear the Sketches knock-off version to meetings.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8187625/spiders-rain-sky-brazil-web/


----------



## Supe (Jan 15, 2019)

Yeah.  Right.  "Harmless to humans", yet their tactic to catch tiny little insects and bugs is to cast a web that spans miles.  I call bullshit!


----------

